# Star Trek Picard: Hohe Wertungen für Episode 8 und Parallelen zu Battlestar Galactica [Spoiler]



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. März 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek Picard: Hohe Wertungen für Episode 8 und Parallelen zu Battlestar Galactica *


Spoiler



Die achte Folge von Star Trek: Picard konnte dieses Mal auch ohne TNG-Rückkehrer punkten. In der zu Amazon gehörenden IMDB erzielte "Bruchstücke" jedenfalls wieder hohe Zuschauerbewertungen. Aufmerksamen Zuschauern dürften die Parallelen zum Reboot von Battlestar Galactica jedoch nicht entgangen sein. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek Picard: Hohe Wertungen für Episode 8 und Parallelen zu Battlestar Galactica *


----------



## iago (13. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Hohe Wertungen für Episode 8 und Parallelen zu Battlestar Galactica [Spoiler]*

Battlestar Galactica? Mich hat es eher an Mass Effect und den Reaper-Zyklus erinnert. 

Aber so langsam fügt sich alles zusammen, gefällt.


----------



## sfc (13. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Hohe Wertungen für Episode 8 und Parallelen zu Battlestar Galactica [Spoiler]*

Ich fand die Folge ausnahmsweise sogar spannend, aber mir kam das auch alles sehr großzügig aus Galactica und Mass Effect zusammengeklaut vor. Ging alles auch wieder viel zu weit Richtung Fantasy. Dazu passend diese düstere Allerweltsoptik. Im Prinzip ist das alles nur "Generic Sci-Fi" mit Figuren, die da eigentlich gar nix zu suchen haben.


----------

